# Church choreography



## FrielWatcher (Sep 11, 2008)

For those who haven't had enough...

[video=youtube;D7myO3imGy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7myO3imGy0[/video]


From Justin Taylor's Blog "Between Two Worlds"


----------



## jambo (Sep 11, 2008)

I noticed the clip was from the Way International. I recall around 20 years there was a cult by that name in Ireland. They tended to be antinomian with an Arian Christology. They called themselves the Way International and tended to be found near university towns as young people seemed to be their target. Is this the same group?

I haven't heard of them for such a long time but I realise now how they have spent the intervening time: they must have been watching Fred Astaire movies.


----------

